# Which book do you currently read?



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2005)

Now I read:

- Kafka's The Process (Crazy psycho, he was a crazy freak i think)

- The Virtual History from a historian Naill Ferguson, describing the "what if" scenarios in some of the major historical events (like crusades, napoleon, french revolution, WWI II, cold war etc...)

- The First Three Minutes by Mark Weinberg, a well know physician, this book is about the big bang and what was happening in the first three minutes after that

And what about you guys?


----------



## JCS (Jul 27, 2005)

Right now I'm "reading" the Historic Aviation catalog, hoping some money magically appears in my hands.  

Seriously though, I never read much for fun.....


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2005)

i also read the newspapers every day, and it takes a lot of time also


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2005)

I am currently reading "The Voice of War: The 2nd World War by those who fought it" edited by 2 authors whose names escape me (I'll put them in when I remember). Some really good accounts of some of the events of WW2 particulary on the Warsaw Uprising. Also contains a lot of stuff by Churchill.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 27, 2005)

I just started reading a book my wife bought me... 

"I Could Never Be So Lucky Again" - An Autobiography of General James "Jimmy" Doolittle...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2005)

i have huge amount of WWII aviation books, but some of them are so boring that i gave up reading it. some one year ago i bought a book called Spitfire over Europe about Czech fighter ace, only 20 years old Slovak guy by a well known aviation historian Jiří Rajlich but the content is boring, mostly of technical or weather stuff, time of take offs, etc...

on the other hand, the most immersive books are from the vets, of course.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm reading "Burma: The Forgotten War" by Jon Latimer


----------



## Crazy (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm currently reading "Poland" by James Michener, which is pretty much a history of Poland in narrative form... it's actually a really good book, Michener is a great writer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

uummmmm, journeys end, i ahve to for school lol, it's pretty good though......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I dont read. At all. Except Top Gear Magazine once a month


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 28, 2005)

I am a habitual reader. Its a sickness really, I can stop anywhere, anytime to read. I don't think I have turned a television on in the past 12 months and the last time I looked at the nasty little square screen was to watch that glorious ashes victory.

I usually have about 5-6 books going at any one time, a hangover from my uni days. Currently my bedside table has;

Hegemony or Survial- Noam Chomsky

Bill Bryson- A Short History Of Nearly Everything

John Toland- The Rising Sun

Arthur Conan Doyle- The Complete Adventures of Sherlock Holmes

Kazuo Ishiguro- An Artist of the Floating World

Chalmers Johnston- Blowback

Edward Saaid- Orientalism

all at least half finished. I have also just finished Berlin by Anthony Beevor, Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling and an anthology of Phillip K. Dick short stories called Payback.

Usually I am very Science Fiction and History oriented reader but lately I have been reading more and more Political, Social and Protest works. I think it is about time my copy of Das Kapital comes out again!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I just started reading a book my wife bought me...
> 
> "I Could Never Be So Lucky Again" - An Autobiography of General James "Jimmy" Doolittle...




That's a great read, Les. I read that one a couple of years ago. I never realized how much Doolittle did for aviation before I read that one.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

The Latest Harry Potter, for the third time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Third. Time.


I read the first 4, made it about 10 pages through the 5th before i got bored and im not even going to bother with this one


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

I like them and it took me less than a day to read it both times


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm a fast reader...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

i knew it was a matter of time before someone mentioned harry potter, i hate them books lol, but two of my friends are trying to get me to read them, one of them even got God to email me!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

God using Email? Next thing you know the Grim Reaper will be using Email.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

maybe i should start paying more attention to them chain letters that say i'm gonne die then


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

You mean you dont already?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

if i did i'd be dea 9 or 10 times over........


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 29, 2005)

Angels and Demons by Dan Brown. Good book!


----------



## Erich (Jul 29, 2005)

I have JG 300, volume 1 on order so will give you the full run down in about 2 weeks time. I am hearing very positive things that this could be the book that all aviaition fighter-group histories should be compared too. I have many of those so it should be interesting

E


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 30, 2005)

..finished that one already  

otherwise..reading this new Stalingrad memoir...a riveting account of the street fighting 







and this new history of the French 'Normandie' units on the Eastern Front 1943-45


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2005)

Good books! I read two times a 500+ paged book about "Neu-Neu".
I hate Harry Potter.


----------

